# Delta's new do and Echos squeeky ball



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6yang1889I


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So cute! Love Delta's new haircut - tempted to go shorter with Dylan next time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab video as usual, Delta looks lovely and so grown up. Love the shot where everyone sits down waiting for a treat x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW Delta looks GREAT! you went really short on the body...it looks realy good on her...I love her colours


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love seeing dogs running around together. So cute.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She looks really good in that clip Kendal.  Bet you like less water to clean of before they come inside hu?


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Awwwww such a cute video! They are too adorable.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 7, 2011)

I have fallen in love with Delta. Could watch the feeding video time and time again. What sort of cockapoo is she? We are hopefully getting an american x toy poodle soon and I am trying to work out how big the puppy might be in the end. They all seem to vary sooo much - and it is hard to distinguish whether they are english or american in pictures. Your family of cockapoos is wonderful.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you lol Delta is an american mini she has the same dad as Echo who is an English mini like my other 2 who are also hald sister, Delta is my smalist, she is i think just over 15" Deltas mum was big for an american cocker. 

do youn know if your wanting a girl or a boy and if you have a colour in mind?


----------

